# Waterless wash -dry washing



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Having a look at waterless washing, any kits people can recommend? 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Two I can think of are Optimum and Bilt Hamber. Not tried them so cannot comment from experience but do not doubt both can do a good job


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh i like bilt hamber didn't think of them haha.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

i use the waterless wash from valeters pride on one of my cars just cause washing it is a pain


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

putzie said:


> i use the waterless wash from valeters pride on one of my cars just cause washing it is a pain


Haha i can imagine, don't see many of them about.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha i can imagine, don't see many of them about.


its great till a bee hits you right between the eyes going down the A1 lol


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

You should of locked it, then half of wouldn't of been stolen :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Blackfire do a waterless wash.
I'm sure Mike Phillips did a review on it somewhere.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Xtreme Finish-by CorrosionX will do the job fine


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I can highly recommend the latest iteration of Optimum Opti-Clean. It cleans well, is safe to use (Providing you use it with some uncommon sense.), very lubricious, doesn't smear like V1 did, and leaves behind a superb finish with a surprising amount of protection. It also dilutes 3:1, making it fairly economical to use. 

I am not a fan of the Blackfire waterless/rinseless wash products. They clean well, have okay lubricity, and leave a very 'Blackfire' type gloss. The problem is, the finish they leave behind has horrendous water handling capabilities . Strange, as BFWD has okay water handling properties for a sealant...

Ultima Waterless Wash Plus gets a lot of good press in the USA, and is the most economical of all, with a 44:1 dilution ratio. However, after my experience with Blackfire, I've been a little bit leery about trying other waterless washes. I've always had good experiences with Optimum, so I've stuck with it, but one of these days I may get around to playing with a few more. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

II have used no wet and as lor of the controversial greased lightning showroom shine....no complaints at all


----------



## Eco Touch UK (May 20, 2012)

Lots of choice out there Rob, we've got a few bundles containing our Waterless Car Wash which won the Auto Express Best Buy award in 2012 and was also selected as one of their Editors Choices for 2012 too.

http://uk.ecotouch.eu/shop/category/car-care-kits/

If you have any questions on the products, post here, in our Manufacturers section or drop me a PM.


----------



## Dan12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Griot's Garage Spray-On Car Wash Kit .. try this one dude..


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

My vote would be with eco touches waterless wash


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

putzie said:


> i use the waterless wash from valeters pride on one of my cars just cause washing it is a pain


What on heavens earth is that thing?:doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have used Chemical Guys EcoSmart RU which was really good


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I've tried a few now and have settled on Nielsen's Waterless Shampoo and Shine which is really very good. Can dilute it somewhat as well. I do like some of their products and find it a surprise that they are not mentioned more often in these forums to be honest.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

srod said:


> I've tried a few now and have settled on Nielsen's Waterless Shampoo and Shine which is really very good. Can dilute it somewhat as well. I do like some of their products and find it a surprise that they are not mentioned more often in these forums to be honest.


I love their shampoo as it gives a very good lather yet a very quick rinse. The gloss it gives is very good and the car cleans much better than some other shampoos. I can't find the waterless wash locally though.


----------



## X1extreme (Jan 24, 2013)

So many waterless washes are so watered down - we always find the best ones on the market have no watering down or if any very little - something to look out for!


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

i have only tried eco touch wax but if that is anything to go by the waterless wash should be good , look at my thread in the ecotouch section for the wax.


----------

